# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Is the gynecomastia with Propecia temporary?

## torontoguy88

So, its been a little over 3 months of using Propecia.  Saw myself today in the change room while trying on a shirt at the mall today and let me say that lighting is not a friend for someone who is losing/shedding hair  :Frown:  .  I've also noticed slight gynecomastia and still am not sure if it is the Propecia or because of weight gain.  I gained about 10 pounds since last year ( I'm 5'10, 170lbs, 24 now).   One thing that I noticed is that it's been much harder for me to lose weight.  I haven't worked out since Summer time, but I do watch my calorie intake per day.
 Either way, I'm wondering if the gynecomastia is temporary ? Meaning, will it go away down the road if I continue to stay on propecia?  Or do I have to turn to working out to reverse the effect?

----------


## NotBelievingIt

Gyno is fat tissue and fat loss is the only way to get rid of it.  May it be temporary as hormones adjust?  Possibly.  I don't think anyone can answer that - same with any side effect.

----------


## typicallyconcerned

> Gyno is fat tissue and fat loss is the only way to get rid of it.  May it be temporary as hormones adjust?  Possibly.  I don't think anyone can answer that - same with any side effect.


 I believe this may be somewhat incorrect. I'm pretty sure gyn is a combination of fat tissue as well as others. Sorry I'm not specific because I don't know for sure but I've heard this is the case. I would recommend you do further research. Doctors are a great source of knowledge.

----------


## clandestine

First poster is incorrect; gyno can be a combination of both breast tissue and fatty tissue; breast tissue can not be removed by weight loss. Do the appropriate research to find your answers.

----------


## Pate

> So, its been a little over 3 months of using Propecia.  Saw myself today in the change room while trying on a shirt at the mall today and let me say that lighting is not a friend for someone who is losing/shedding hair  .  I've also noticed slight gynecomastia and still am not sure if it is the Propecia or because of weight gain.  I gained about 10 pounds since last year ( I'm 5'10, 170lbs, 24 now).   One thing that I noticed is that it's been much harder for me to lose weight.  I haven't worked out since Summer time, but I do watch my calorie intake per day.
>  Either way, I'm wondering if the gynecomastia is temporary ? Meaning, will it go away down the road if I continue to stay on propecia?  Or do I have to turn to working out to reverse the effect?


 First, putting on fat in the chest is not the same as gynecomastia. If you've put on fat around your belly and also a little around your chest, it's probably just fat, not gynecomastia. You said you're 5'10 and 170lbs which is 77kg... I'm 6'0 and 74kg or 163 lbs, and I have fat on my chest too - you're shorter and heavier so it's no real surprise.

Second, assuming it's just fat, in my experience it won't go away as long as you take Propecia. You will really have to work hard to work off that extra fat.

Third, it's hard to say whether it's Propecia that's causing the weight gain. You are at an age where most people, men and women, put on weight and struggle to shed it as easily as they did when they were teenagers. I put on weight about 26, before I was taking Propecia.

The only real way to tell would be to stop Propecia and see what happens. But obviously that's not a good idea if you want to keep your hair.

----------


## ChrisM

> First, putting on fat in the chest is not the same as gynecomastia. If you've put on fat around your belly and also a little around your chest, it's probably just fat, not gynecomastia. You said you're 5'10 and 170lbs which is 77kg... I'm 6'0 and 74kg or 163 lbs, and I have fat on my chest too - you're shorter and heavier so it's no real surprise.
> 
> Second, assuming it's just fat, in my experience it won't go away as long as you take Propecia. You will really have to work hard to work off that extra fat.
> 
> Third, it's hard to say whether it's Propecia that's causing the weight gain. You are at an age where most people, men and women, put on weight and struggle to shed it as easily as they did when they were teenagers. I put on weight about 26, before I was taking Propecia.
> 
> The only real way to tell would be to stop Propecia and see what happens. But obviously that's not a good idea if you want to keep your hair.


 I agree with Pate. Exercise is not going to resolve the development of breast tissue whatsoever.  If you believe and have been examined bya physician and are found to have breast tissue  he or she may instruct you to taper off from Propecia.

----------


## unk

> I agree with Pate. Exercise is not going to resolve the development of breast tissue whatsoever.  If you believe and have been examined bya physician and are found to have breast tissue  he or she may instruct you to taper off from Propecia.


 I think you may have misunderstood Pate. 

Most cases of a fatty chest in men is a combination of estrogen imbalance and body fat, but both go hand in hand. If you gain 10 lbs, you're going to increase your estrogen. If you gain estrogen, you're going to gain fat around the chest. Either way, it's ridiculous and harmful to associate your current situation with finasteride, when you said yourself you have gained 10lbs. I lose the puffy nipples from a fatty chest at around 10% bodyfat or lower. That equates to having a 6 pack, ripped out of my damn mind. Start working out again, lower your body fat, I'm almost certain you can correct the problem. Good luck!

----------


## Julius Caesar was bald

Well theoretically if a man did gain some breast tissue, have you ever seen pictures of female bodybuilders? Sometimes the really muscular ones look like they don't have female breasts, is it because they got a reduction?.

----------


## Julius Caesar was bald



----------


## NotBelievingIt

> I'm 6'0 and 74kg or 163 lbs, and I have fat on my chest too...


 WHAT?

You're either ripped with real low BF or a thin bastard who should gain 15-20lbs.

I just got back from the gym.  I'm 5'8.and change and weighed 163 tonight.  My BF is around 12-15&#37;

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> Well theoretically if a man did gain some breast tissue, have you ever seen pictures of female bodybuilders? Sometimes the really muscular ones look like they don't have female breasts, is it because they got a reduction?.


 ....nm i misread

----------


## unk

> Well theoretically if a man did gain some breast tissue, have you ever seen pictures of female bodybuilders? Sometimes the really muscular ones look like they don't have female breasts, is it because they got a reduction?.


 No. They reason they have IFBB pro bodybuilding competitions and "natural" competitions separate, is because the IFBB use steroids (e.g. testosterone), Human growth hormone, you name it, they take it.

That woman has been emasculated by using steroids, she probably has a lot more testosterone circulating through her veins than we could ever achieve naturally. Check out "natural" female bodybuilder winners, you would be lucky to see one with ANYWHERE NEAR HALF that muscle mass, seriously. That's if that is a female.

----------


## Julius Caesar was bald

It's a female, she's famous, if you follow that URL you will see that her name was Nikki and there's many other picture of her (before she got her biggest).

----------


## shreyas24

Gynecomastia is also called as men's boobs or male breast, it occur due to female hormonal levels are more in male. But it don't happen from any other factor rather than this thing. So don't have any injections or remedies to overcome from it. Only thing is Gynaecomastia surgery
So its better to consult any Surgeon at your city.

----------


## mariechin1234

Gynecomastia is just temporary. It may be due to the medications you are taking.

----------

